# Canning juice



## boozinsusan (Oct 9, 2009)

I notice that some of you say that you home can your fruit juice to save freezer space.


My questions are: 


Does it change the flavor of the juice, therefore the wine? What are the changes like?


Do you pressure can the juice, or is the acid high enough to use a boiling water bath? How long do you process it?


Thanks again!


----------



## Tom (Oct 9, 2009)

What we are talking about is using a "steam Juicer". Once you get the juice just add to a canning jar and save it for when you have enough to make wine. I also use the "canned" juice for a f-pac. I take 2 qt. jars and simmer them by 1/2. makes for a nice f-pac.


----------



## boozinsusan (Oct 9, 2009)

I understand that part of juice extraction, but am wondering what you do after the juice is extracted, and you are not able to make it into wine right away?


How do you store the saved juice, so it doesn't spoil, if you do not use a canner or freeze it?? 






I saw what I thought was people that (for lack of a better word) preserve the juice to make wine later. Or at least, that is what I thought they were saying........


----------



## Tom (Oct 9, 2009)

The juice from a steam juicer is very hot. putting that juice in a canning jar and the special lids Will preserve it. The lid will create a vacuum and alls will till you make wine.

Do a search in one of the tutorials under steam juicers.


----------



## boozinsusan (Oct 9, 2009)

I would never have believed that! COOL! 




Thanks!


----------



## Tom (Oct 9, 2009)

Here is how it works....


http://www.finevinewines.com/wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=2696


----------



## pelican (Oct 9, 2009)

I 'can' my steam extracted juice, like the post above says. It's very hot, sterile from the steaming, and I have hot sterile jars and lids ready - draining the juice straight out of the steamer into the jars and put the lids and rings on straight away. They do 'seal' as they cool. The fruit juice is acidic enough to preserve itself along with the sterile jars and steam-sterile juice. I do not process in hot water bath nor pressure canner. One or two jars have had the occassional bad seal and I just toss those if I find them later -- if I find at the time that the seals didn't take I use the juice right away.

I think I've read other people do process the jars, but then again some others do like I do and don't process the jars further.


----------



## gaudet (Oct 10, 2009)

Just like the Pelican said. But I process them for 10 minutes in a 180 degree water bath. I've had a couple bad seals. But no major losses.


----------



## hannabarn (Oct 10, 2009)

I put the jars in the oven at 200 degrees for 15 minutes and then add juice and seal immediately.


----------



## Tom (Oct 10, 2009)

I put 3 jars in my toaster oven @ 400* for 15 min


----------

